#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Effective Facebook advertisement techniques!

## Bhavya

The massive amount of users made Facebook as one of the powerful advertising platforms. It becomes a playground for digital marketers. These following are some of the effective Facebook advertisement techniques.


Posting about the pages that relevant to your businessPost images through InstagramUsing hashtags in your postsPublishing the post in local time between 10 pm to 12 pmUse "Audience Insights" feature to know about your audience interestUse video contentsKeep your posts less than 150 charactersAdd CTA buttons for your Facebook adsUse Facebook groups to build your communityUse question postsPublish articles between 1000 to 3000 words.


Ps: Guys, If you know any other Facebook advertisement tips, let them share here!

----------

